
Rocket Lab's plan to search for life on Venus in 2023 just got more - drungli
https://www.space.com/rocket-lab-venus-life-hunting-mission.html
======
socialdemocrat
Awesome, would it not by highly ironic if Venus is where it turns out there is
life and Mars is dead?

If so maybe I could finally have my Venus cloud cities and giant zeppelins
prowling the Venus skies.

